# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Greqi, në flakë më shumë se një e treta e vendit

## irexha

Nje emigrante shqiptare humbi jeten ne Greqi ndersa  perpiqej te shpetonte nga flaket nje çift turistesh. 
Ngjarja e rende ka ndodhur ne fshatin Areopoli, ku shqiptarja Altina Idriz Tomorri 33 vjeç,u dogj nga zjarri bashke me pronarin dhe disa kolege te saj.
Kjo nuk eshte hera e pare qe emigrante shqiptare japin jeten per te shpetuar jete njerezish ne vendet ku ata jetojne.

----------


## RaPSouL

Me shume se nje e treta (1/3) e Greqise eshte perfshire nga flaket e zjarrit. Vetem ne 24 oret e fundit jane konstatuar rreth 170 vatra zjarri, pjesa me e madhe e te cilave ne gadishullin e Peloponezit. Perhapja e zjarreve ka shkaktuar edhe shume viktima, numri i te cileve ka arritur ne mbi 30 persona. Si pasoje e flakeve kane humbur jeten 4 zjarrfikes, 2 turiste dhe disa femije, ndersa jane evakuuar banoret e 15 fshatrave.
Ne keto rrethana qeveria greke ka mobilizuar te gjitha forcat per shuarjen e vatrave te zjarreve. Aktualisht jane duke punuar 20 avione per shuarjen e flakeve.

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## Peniel

Nuk është vetëm Peloponezi që po digjet. Kanë shpërthyer vatra të reja zjarri në Immito një mal që ndodhet në Athinë dhe flakët kanë arritur deri në pallatet që janë në këmbët e malit dhe rrezikojnë të digjen. Po ashtu edhe një manastir murgesash është zbrazur duke u përfshirë nga flakët. Ka shumë erë të fortë që ndryshon shpesh drejtim gjë që e bën të vështirë shuarjen e zjarrit që ka marrë përmasa të mëdha.


Shpesh ka raste që shumë afër vendit ku bëhen përjekje për shuarjen e zjarrit dëgjohen shpërthime dhe krijohen vatra të reja zjarri. Kjo ka çuar  në përfundime se përdoren mekanizma shpërthyes zjarrvënës. Vështirësia e shuarjes rritet pasi ka shpërthime në të njëjtin vend në distanca shumë të mëdha.



Në fshatrat e Peloponezit deri tani numurohen 41 të vdekur nga zjarri midis tyre dhe një nënë me katër fëmijë, banorë të fshatrave dhe zjarrfikës.




ns

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Te shumta jane telefonatat qe njoftojne per zjarre te tjere, por disa  nga keto jane fallco. 

Zjarret vazhdojne edhe sot, ne disa nga lagjet e Athines, Papagu , Imito. Flaket e zjarrit jane mbi 20 metra. Deri tani jane 42 te vdekur dhe dhjetera te plagosur, gjithashtu te shumte jane personat qe kerkuan ndihme dhe qe tashme nuk jane gjetur.

Mbreme kerkonin nje grua me kater femijet e saj te vegjel, dhe sot u gjeten te vdekur. Ishin djegur te gjalle, djali i saj me i madh 17 vjec u gjet pak me larg, ndersa nena u gjet duke pasur mbeshtjelle m ne krahet e saj tre femijet e tjere ....... 

Ne njerin nga fshatrat ku u si pasoje e aksidentit te nje zjarrfikese me nje nga makina t e banoreve te vendit, pasoja ishte vdekja e tre zjarrefikesve dhe e gjashte banoreve te makines.

Zjarri kishte pushtuar te dy anet e rruges dhe shpetimi i tyre ishte i pamundur. Trupat disa banoreve qe ishin ne makine u gjendet jashte  makines dhe rruges, afer disa pemeve te djegura, gjithashtu njeri nga zjarrefikesit ishte djegur brenda ne zjarrefikese, ndersa dy te tjeret ishin gjetur jashte asaj.

Gjithashtu ne te njetin fshat ishin gjetur te vdekur nje gjyshe me dy niperit e saj te vegjel, nje polic dhe ruajti i pyllit, nje djale i ri, i cili sapo kishte filluar kete pune.

Personalisht mund te shoh nga ketu pamjen e shtellungave e dendura te tymit qe dalin nga zjarri i madh ne Imito dhe qe kercenohen me qindra shtepi, zjarri ndodhen vetem 100 metra nga shtepite, gjithashtu dhe avionet qe kalojne siper lagjes dhe furnizohen ne det, i cili ndodhet vetem 10 minuta larg shtepise sone.


Qielli eshte i zi, dita duket si nate, dhe era eshte e furishme, dhe perhap zjarrin me nje shpejtesi te madhe.

Policia dhe njerezit kane gjetur ne vende te ndryshme mekanizma shperthyes. Ata informojne se ne castin kur shuanin nje zjarr pak me larg degjonin shperthime dhe zjarr te ri ...............

Vazhdon te rritet numri i viktimave.....*

----------


## Morning star

digju Greqi digju.. flake le te shperthejn, kshu eshte kur te denon zoti.. te perpijn flaket.

----------


## D@mian

Te pakten nje shqiptare eshte ne mes te viktimave ne fshatin Aeropoli!

----------


## Bejbi

> digju Greqi digju.. flake le te shperthejn, kshu eshte kur te denon zoti.. te perpijn flaket.


Une nuk jam dakort me ty me vjen keq.Dhe pse ata na urrejne nuk ju uroj kurre vdekjen e sidomos te femijeve .Une kam jetuar 10 vjet atje dhe e di racizmin qe kane ndaj nesh dhe prej asaj ika ne usa por kurre nuk ju uroj te keqen por uroj te shuhen sa me shpejt keto zjarre dhe te kapen ata qe i shkaktojne ato.

----------


## Morning star

> Une nuk jam dakort me ty me vjen keq.Dhe pse ata na urrejne nuk ju uroj kurre vdekjen e sidomos te femijeve .Une kam jetuar 10 vjet atje dhe e di racizmin qe kane ndaj nesh dhe prej asaj ika ne usa por kurre nuk ju uroj te keqen por uroj te shuhen sa me shpejt keto zjarre dhe te kapen ata qe i shkaktojne ato.



E kisha per vendin nuk e kisha per njerzit, mos merr si pushka jevgut  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Angjelini

> E kisha per vendin nuk e kisha per njerzit, mos merr si pushka jevgut



Vendi eshte i mire  po njerzit jan pak si racista:PP  cte besh keshtu jan kete grekt :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elen

> E kisha per vendin nuk e kisha per njerzit, mos merr si pushka jevgut



Vendi nuk eshte i shkrete ,ka dhe njerezit brenda..
Pasojat jane te shumeanshme:
E para digjen njerezit.
E dyta digjen shtepite ,mund te jene shtepi shqiptaresh apo grekesh.
E treta digjen dhe ato 2 fije peme qe kane ,keq per te gjithe se nefosi ka arritur kulmin..(shih Parnitha)
E katerta ,bie ekonomia dhe si pasoje do bie ekonomia e grekeve dhe e shqiptareve bashke. 
E pesta ,vertete me djersen tone ama ata shqiptaret e  Greqise kane mbajtur me pare nje Shqiperi te tere.

Ate barcaleten me komshiun dhe Zotin e di ti??
Zgjidh,i tha Zoti fshatarit ,cfare te duash te kesh dhe une do te ta jap...
Fshatari iu pergjigj:
Une Zoti im nuk dua asgje per veten time ,dua vecse te ngordh dhia e vetme e komshiut..

----------


## Angjelini

> Vendi nuk eshte i shkrete ,ka dhe njerezit brenda..
> Pasojat jane te shumeanshme:
> E para digjen njerezit.
> E dyta digjen shtepite ,mund te jene shtepi shqiptaresh apo grekesh.
> E treta digjen dhe ato 2 fije peme qe kane ,keq per te gjithe se nefosi ka arritur kulmin..(shih Parnitha)
> E katerta ,bie ekonomia dhe si pasoje do bie ekonomia e grekeve dhe e shqiptareve bashke. 
> E pesta ,vertete me djersen tone ama ata shqiptaret e  Greqise kane mbajtur me pare nje Shqiperi te tere.
> 
> Ate barcaleten me komshiun dhe Zotin e di ti??
> ...



elen  po te kujtoj pak  se kta vete po e djegin vendin  (ishalla sthone qe eshte shqiptar ai qe ve zjarret:P)

per njerzit me vjen shum gjynah  po ama dhe kto si shtet skan bere asgje per ti mbrojtur  dolen te pa afte  lan popullin  duke u djegur kta te zjarrfkjes  dhe ik sa andej sa ketej  duke shikuar se ku do ndaloje zjarri.........

----------


## Oni_11111

une s'e mor vesh....... zjarri osht von nga ndonje piroman apo nga vapa e modhe?????

----------


## Angjelini

> une s'e mor vesh....... zjarri osht von nga ndonje piroman apo nga vapa e modhe?????


Zjarret  po i ve dikush sic thone keta por e keqja eshte se po fryn shum era dhe keshtu qe zjarrfiksja  smunde te  kotrolloje dot ........ po digjen  vendet me te bukura  keto kishin ngel pa u djeg dhe kto po digjen .....eshte e pa mundur qe ta fikun zjarrin  jan djeg disa fshatra   dhe deri tani 49 te vdekur

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Sigurisht qe zjarri eshte nga piroman.

Jane gjetur mekanizma shperthyes dhe jane degjuar ne shume vende.

Qeveria greke, kerkon ndihme nga qeverite e huaja. Franca do te dergoje 60 zjarrefikes te specifikuar dhe 6 avione.

Gjithashtu u kerkuan nga Rusia 2 Avion M26, por nuk do te vine per shkak se Rusia kerkoi nje marreveshje dhe te dy shtetet nuk rane dakort.

Qiproja do te dergoje 50 zjarrefikes dhe 6 makina zjarrefikese.

Deri tani numri i te vdekurve shkon ne 50.*

----------


## Morning star

> Vendi nuk eshte i shkrete ,ka dhe njerezit brenda..
> Pasojat jane te shumeanshme:
> E para digjen njerezit.
> E dyta digjen shtepite ,mund te jene shtepi shqiptaresh apo grekesh.
> E treta digjen dhe ato 2 fije peme qe kane ,keq per te gjithe se nefosi ka arritur kulmin..(shih Parnitha)
> E katerta ,bie ekonomia dhe si pasoje do bie ekonomia e grekeve dhe e shqiptareve bashke. 
> E pesta ,vertete me djersen tone ama ata shqiptaret e  Greqise kane mbajtur me pare nje Shqiperi te tere.
> 
> Ate barcaleten me komshiun dhe Zotin e di ti??
> ...



ishalla jan barinj shqiptare ata qe po djegin vendin meqe qenka puna kshu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bejbi

> ishalla jan barinj shqiptare ata qe po djegin vendin meqe qenka puna kshu.


qenke racist i keq me duket e di qe the per vendin po une qe kam jetuar atje per si vend nuk e nderroj me ketu ku jam do doja te isha atje vetem per plazh te pakten pasi ketu dihet nuk ka plazhe si ne evrope .mos u merzit se ose do i fikin ose do fiken vete

----------

